# Any idea?



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

Could someone please tell me what this little lady is?I got her for $5 and 9 of her chicks (mixed) for free.


----------



## nzpouter (Sep 7, 2012)

need a bigger clearer pics... but could be rosecomb or dutch..


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

She reminds me of my Black Australorps. Especially my Marbles.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Like an orp anyway. Could be a black orp?


----------



## chadsara (Sep 13, 2012)

she is a tiny bantie with white ear lobes


----------

